# Keep Getting BSOD



## Aquai (May 23, 2008)

Hi all,
I am what i like to consider fairly computer literate but on this one i'm stumped...
I have a HP DV9560ea Laptop (specs below) and i keep getting BSOD, now it seems to have all started about two weeks ago when AVG packed up and i had to uninstall and reinstall it. I installed AVG Free 8.0 and since then have been getting the BSOD upto three times a day... Not only is this infuriating but highly inconvenient when i'm working...
The locale ID for the BSOD is 2057 which i understand is not enough memory but i fail to see how this is a problem when i have had the laptop for nearly a year now with no problems... It also seems to happen when i run an AVG scan

Anyone have any suggestions/fixes?

I have already flashed the Bios, updated all the drivers of the hardware and installed the latest vista patches i can find...

_System Specs:_
* Processor - Intel Core 2 Duo T7100 / 1.8 GHz ( Dual-Core )
* RAM - 2 GB (installed) - DDR II SDRAM ( 2 x 1 GB ) and 4GB Readyboost RAM (Cruzer Titanium Stick)
* Hard Drive - 160 GB - Serial ATA-150 - 5400 rpm
* Operating System - Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium
* Screen - 17' TFT active matrix 1440 x 900 ( WXGA+ )
* Optical Drive - DVD±RW (+R double layer) / DVD-RAM with LightScribe Technology
* Graphics - NVIDIA GeForce 8600M - 256 MB
* Various USB devices


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Aquai - 

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

I am unfamiliar with the locale ID of 2507 that you mentioned, but I have received a very similar error message of low memory on one of my systems. It is a system with specs very similar to yours - a Fujitsu Lifebook A6030, T7300 Core 2 Duo, 2GB DDR II, etc... What I found is that the error message in my case was referring to virtual memory and not to RAM itself. 

My error messages came about after a few week period that involved the downloading and subsequent deletion of +/- 50GB of data (estimate) - on a 54GB piece of a 120Gb partitioned hard drive. I checked the RAM - it was running around 1.8GB. A subsequent check in the Event Viewer logs followed by visits to the Problem Reports and Solutions and Performance Monitors told me that it was in fact the culprit may be the page file - and the error messages seemed to occur during heavy periods of thrashing - ironically during the debugging of BSOD memory dumps. 

A defrag of the hard drive seemed to solve things and just as I was about to investigate further, the install of Vista SP1 in conjunction with driver updates brought the entire system down with a bootsect error. My answer to this was a re-install of Vista so I never did get the chance to look into the original low-memory further. Whether or not this was the actual cause in my case - or yours - I am just not sure.

I suggest that you check these areas for further information if you have not already done so yet:

• The Event Viewer - 
START | type eventvwr into the Start Search box | right-click on eventvwr.exe that appears up top | select Run as Administrator | view the various logs starting with the Administrative logs.

• Problem Reports and Solutions:
START | type wercon.exe into the Start Search box | right-click on wercon.exe that appears up top | select Run as Administrator | view "See Problems to Check'.

• Reliability and Performance Monitor:
START | type perfmon into the Start Search box | right-click on perfmon that appears up top | select Run as Administrator | view both the Performance Moniter and the Reliability Moniter.

In addition, I will be glad to run any kernel mini-memory dumps that you have to see what clues they yield. They are located in c:\windows\minudumps. Simply zip them up and attach to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Aquai (May 23, 2008)

Right so i downgraded to XP as i couldn't stand this bluescreening anymore and guess what =D

It's still happening. It's odd, there doesn't seem to be anything triggering it. It seems to like happening at night (as i often come back to a rebooted machine) and has also done it randomly when i'm doing very little, such as MSN conversing etc.

Just looking at the time of the mini dump files however i can see that it has crashed at 15:25, 15:23 and 15:45 since the 5th as well as later times 04:36 this morning.

I've attached a the minidump from this morning


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Aquai said:


> Right so i downgraded to XP as i couldn't stand this bluescreening anymore and guess what =D
> 
> It's still happening. It's odd, there doesn't seem to be anything triggering it. It seems to like happening at night (as i often come back to a rebooted machine) and has also done it randomly when i'm doing very little, such as MSN conversing etc.
> 
> ...


Well, the dump confirms that you are in fact running XP SP3 and I found the following in the one dump submitted:

BugCheck 0x0000001a (0x00041284, 0x74c89001, 0x00000000, 0xc0883000) - Probably caused by : memory_corruption. The 0x1a bug check indicates that a severe memory management error occurred. The first parameter, 0x41284 tells us that a Page Table Entry (PTE) or the working set list is corrupted.

Ironically, there is another thread that I am active with that produced the same exact error - look at THIS post and the one following it.

Start with running a memory test using memtest86+, found HERE.

If there are other mini dumps, please zip them up and send them.

Also, are all Windows Updates in - and did they install successfully?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Aquai (May 23, 2008)

Yuh as i stated in my previous post i downgraded to XP the other day.

Had a look at that other post and it seems similar. Yuh i have a whole load of mini dumps, i'll attach them to this;

All updates are installed and up to date.

Thanks again,

Aquai


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jcgriff2 said:


> Well, the dump confirms that you are in fact running XP SP3 and I found the following in the one dump submitted:
> 
> BugCheck 0x0000001a (0x00041284, 0x74c89001, 0x00000000, 0xc0883000) - Probably caused by : memory_corruption. The 0x1a bug check indicates that a severe memory management error occurred. The first parameter, 0x41284 tells us that a Page Table Entry (PTE) or the working set list is corrupted.




Hi. . .

I have the results from the 7 other mini dump files that I processed tonight:

• 07-04-08-01 - BugCheck 0x1000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8054b10d, 0xad19883c, 0x00000000) Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption. The exception code,  0xc0000005 indicates that a memory access violation occurred. Parameter 2 (the exception address)  0x8054b10d identifies the driver or function causing the problem. Unfortunately, the address 8054b10d falls in between the start/end address for the Microsoft NT module ntkrpamp.exe as I found in the loaded module listing (start address = 804d7000; end address = 806e4000) time stamp Sun Apr 13 14:31:06 2008. Please note that ntkrpamp WAS NOT listed as the probable cause.

• 07-05-08-01 - BugCheck 0x00000019 (0x00000020, 0xe65d7988, 0xe65d7a08, 0x0c1002d6) probably caused by ntkrpamp. 0x19 = BAD_POOL_HEADER. The second parameter gives us the pool entry that should have been found; the third = the next pool entry.

• 07-05-08-02 - BugCheck 0x0000001a (0x00041284, 0x1000d001, 0x00000000, 0xc0883000) Probably caused by : memory_corruption. This is the identical error as the 07-07-08-01 mini dump you first provided. What I did find in this one is that the process that was running was nvsvc32.exe, which is the Nvidia Driver Helper Service. This module is installed as a system service in Windows NT 4.0, 2000, XP, and Server 2003. I have not yet located any information on it running under Vista.

• 07-06-08-01 - same as above - 07-05-08-02.
• 07-06-08-02 - same as above - 07-05-08-02.
• 07-06-08-03 - same as above - 07-05-08-02.
• 07-06-08-04 - same as above - 07-05-08-02.

I also went back and re-ran the first dump file through the debugger again - and did find the Nvidia service nvsvc32.exe mentioned as the process name under which the BSOD apparently occurred.

So, I must now ask - *before your upgrade to Vista *- were you running XP SP2 or XP SP3? Were there any Nvidia hardware or driver changes while running under your PREVIOUS version of XP - on the same system? Were you running Vista pre-SP1 or post-SP1 when the BSODs ocurred (or both)?

Just asking - do you have any of the mini dump files from the BSODs under Vista? If what I am thinking and assuming here is correct - the reversion to XP SP3 may have been in vein. Although I don't play poker, I do trade stock options on the CBOE and would bet rather heavily on a call option that the disablement of this Nvidia service may bring an end to your BSOD issues. I say this as one of my Vista SP1 laptops, a Fujitsu Lifebook A6030 has a very similar driver update service that has consistantly failed since I purched it new in July 2007 - although no BSODs have resulted. I found the original setup log when Vista was installed by Fry's Electronics, Huntington Beach, CA, and it clearly showed the failure of the driver update service the very first time that it ran. Fujitsu's current method to solve this is to disable it. Unreal. 

For now, to verify, please do the following:
Run the following - from the command prompt (DOS) box (START | RUN | cmd) - 

Now... copy and paste or type the following into the "DOS" command prompt box - EXACTLY as it appears - 

reg query "hklm\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services" > C:\$hklm-services.txt & start notepad c:\$hklm-services.txt

If you have problems with the paste using ctrl-v, then right-click on the top of the "DOS" command prompt box then select "Edit" then select paste.

A Notepad should appear with the registry key contents inside it. Then please copy all and paste results in your next post. Thanks. 


Here are some of the dbug output logs:

```
[COLOR=Blue][FONT=calibri][SIZE=2]

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [E:\#Dumps\Aquai - Vista-XP BSOD - 07-08-08\Mini070408-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 2600.xpsp.080413-2111
Kernel base = 0x804d7000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8055d720
Debug session time: Fri Jul  4 13:00:21.546 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:43.291
Loading Kernel Symbols
..........................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 8054b10d, ad19883c, 0}

Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+107 )

Followup: Pool_corruption
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000008e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: c0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 8054b10d, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: ad19883c, Trap Frame
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExDeferredFreePool+107
8054b10d 893b            mov     dword ptr [ebx],edi

TRAP_FRAME:  ad19883c -- (.trap 0xffffffffad19883c)
ErrCode = 00000002
eax=e308f250 ebx=43537253 ecx=000001ff edx=e308f250 esi=89e690a0 edi=00010804
eip=8054b10d esp=ad1988b0 ebp=ad1988f0 iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac pe cy
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010297
nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0x107:
8054b10d 893b            mov     dword ptr [ebx],edi  ds:0023:43537253=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E

PROCESS_NAME:  vlc-0.8.6h-win3

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8054b75f to 8054b10d

STACK_TEXT:  
ad1988f0 8054b75f 00000001 89e352e8 85678d28 nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0x107
ad198930 805bfeb6 e109ce18 00000000 ad19896c nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x47f
ad198940 805c022e e109ce18 ad198901 00000000 nt!ObReleaseObjectSecurity+0x1a
ad19896c 8062ebde e302f020 85678d28 00000001 nt!ObCheckObjectAccess+0xd6
ad1989b8 8062f468 e25296a0 80000820 00000000 nt!CmpDoOpen+0x256
ad198bb0 805bf021 80000820 00000000 85678d28 nt!CmpParseKey+0x558
ad198c28 805bb9d0 00000068 ad198c68 00000040 nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x119
ad198c7c 80624d07 00000000 89e352a8 ba6c3e01 nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0xea
ad198d50 8054161c 0220f144 02000000 0220f0a8 nt!NtOpenKey+0x1af
ad198d50 7c90e4f4 0220f144 02000000 0220f0a8 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0xfc
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0220f0e8 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x7c90e4f4


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ExDeferredFreePool+107
8054b10d 893b            mov     dword ptr [ebx],edi

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ExDeferredFreePool+107

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  Pool_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  Pool_Corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: Pool_Corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+107

BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+107

Followup: Pool_corruption
---------

eax=e308f250 ebx=43537253 ecx=000001ff edx=e308f250 esi=89e690a0 edi=00010804
eip=8054b10d esp=ad1988b0 ebp=ad1988f0 iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac pe cy
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010297
nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0x107:
8054b10d 893b            mov     dword ptr [ebx],edi  ds:0023:43537253=????????
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
ad1988f0 8054b75f 00000001 89e352e8 85678d28 nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0x107 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
ad198930 805bfeb6 e109ce18 00000000 ad19896c nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x47f (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
ad198940 805c022e e109ce18 ad198901 00000000 nt!ObReleaseObjectSecurity+0x1a (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
ad19896c 8062ebde e302f020 85678d28 00000001 nt!ObCheckObjectAccess+0xd6 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
ad1989b8 8062f468 e25296a0 80000820 00000000 nt!CmpDoOpen+0x256 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
ad198bb0 805bf021 80000820 00000000 85678d28 nt!CmpParseKey+0x558 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
ad198c28 805bb9d0 00000068 ad198c68 00000040 nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x119 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
ad198c7c 80624d07 00000000 89e352a8 ba6c3e01 nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0xea (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
ad198d50 8054161c 0220f144 02000000 0220f0a8 nt!NtOpenKey+0x1af (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
ad198d50 7c90e4f4 0220f144 02000000 0220f0a8 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0xfc (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ ad198d64)
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0220f0e8 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x7c90e4f4
start    end        module name
804d7000 806e4000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sun Apr 13 14:31:06 2008 (4802516A)
806e4000 80704d00   hal      halmacpi.dll Sun Apr 13 14:31:27 2008 (4802517F)
ac047000 ac04f080   ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Fri Aug 17 16:55:07 2001 (3B7D84AB)
ac558000 ac5be000   a29t19p5 a29t19p5.SYS Mon Jun 04 01:12:12 2007 (46639F2C)
ad2f9000 ad339a80   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:53:48 2008 (480256BC)
ad49a000 ad49c500   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Tue Jan 29 12:00:57 2008 (479F5BC9)
ad5ba000 ad60bc00   srv      srv.sys      Sun Apr 13 15:15:08 2008 (48025BBC)
ad65c000 ad688180   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:32:42 2008 (480251CA)
afa15000 afadd000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sun Sep 30 01:20:12 2007 (46FF320C)
afadd000 afafac80   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sun Apr 13 14:46:18 2008 (480254FA)
afafb000 afb6a780   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sun Apr 13 15:16:58 2008 (48025C2A)
afb6b000 afb95e80   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sun Apr 13 15:28:38 2008 (48025EE6)
afb96000 afbb7b80   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 13 15:19:22 2008 (48025CBA)
afbb8000 afbdd500   ipnat    ipnat.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:57:10 2008 (48025786)
afbde000 afc05c00   netbt    netbt.sys    Sun Apr 13 15:20:59 2008 (48025D1B)
afc06000 afc5e380   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Apr 13 15:20:12 2008 (48025CEC)
afc5f000 afc71600   ipsec    ipsec.sys    Sun Apr 13 15:19:42 2008 (48025CCE)
b0c92000 b0ceff00   update   update.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:39:46 2008 (48025372)
b0cf0000 b0d1fe80   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:32:50 2008 (480251D2)
b0d20000 b0d30e00   psched   psched.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:56:36 2008 (48025764)
b0d31000 b0d47580   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sun Apr 13 15:20:41 2008 (48025D09)
b0d48000 b0d6a700   ks       ks.sys       Sun Apr 13 15:16:34 2008 (48025C12)
b0d6b000 b0d9f2c0   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri Sep 14 22:09:45 2007 (46EB3EE9)
b0da0000 b0e1b000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Nov 02 04:54:18 2006 (4549B23A)
b100f000 b101e900   Cdfs     Cdfs.SYS     Sun Apr 13 15:14:21 2008 (48025B8D)
b104f000 b1059e00   Fips     Fips.SYS     Sun Apr 13 14:33:27 2008 (480251F7)
b105f000 b106dd80   arp1394  arp1394.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:51:22 2008 (4802562A)
b106f000 b1077700   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:57:20 2008 (48025790)
b107f000 b1087780   netbios  netbios.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:56:01 2008 (48025741)
b11ca000 b11cad00   dxgthk   dxgthk.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:53:12 2001 (3B7D8438)
b12b4000 b12b6280   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:55:39 2001 (3B7D84CB)
b13a2000 b13a2c00   audstub  audstub.sys  Fri Aug 17 16:59:40 2001 (3B7D85BC)
b4bd1000 b4bd1b80   Null     Null.SYS     Fri Aug 17 16:47:39 2001 (3B7D82EB)
b4bee000 b4bf0f80   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:47:57 2001 (3B7D82FD)
b4bf6000 b4bf8f00   Lachesis Lachesis.sys Tue Aug 07 23:04:15 2007 (46B932AF)
b4c38000 b4c3c500   watchdog watchdog.sys Sun Apr 13 14:44:59 2008 (480254AB)
b4c48000 b4c4fd80   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:45:38 2008 (480254D2)
b4c50000 b4c56000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sun Apr 13 14:39:46 2008 (48025372)
b5173000 b5177a80   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sun Apr 13 15:00:04 2008 (48025834)
b517b000 b5180a00   mouclass mouclass.sys Sun Apr 13 14:39:47 2008 (48025373)
b5751000 b5753880   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:45:27 2008 (480254C7)
b65b6000 b65c9580   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:36:44 2008 (480252BC)
b6612000 b6620100   redbook  redbook.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:40:27 2008 (4802539B)
b6622000 b6631600   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:40:45 2008 (480253AD)
b6632000 b663c480   imapi    imapi.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:40:57 2008 (480253B9)
b68a6000 b68a9900   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:39:47 2008 (48025373)
b6a02000 b6a05c80   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sun Apr 13 14:36:45 2008 (480252BD)
b6a1a000 b6a1c780   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sun Apr 13 14:57:27 2008 (48025797)
b6a72000 b6a76580   ptilink  ptilink.sys  Fri Aug 17 16:49:53 2001 (3B7D8371)
b771d000 b772a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:05 2006 (4549B22D)
b775d000 b7769d00   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sun Apr 13 15:17:59 2008 (48025C67)
b776d000 b7776000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:45:25 2008 (480254C5)
b777d000 b778c180   nic1394  nic1394.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:51:22 2008 (4802562A)
b779d000 b77a7200   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sun Apr 13 14:57:31 2008 (4802579B)
b7991000 b7996200   vga      vga.sys      Sun Apr 13 14:44:40 2008 (48025498)
b79b9000 b79bd180   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Mon Jun 18 18:12:03 2007 (46770333)
b7e17000 b7e19500   cpqbttn  cpqbttn.sys  Wed Jun 28 11:54:39 2006 (44A2A63F)
b83ca000 b83e3d80   Rtenicxp Rtenicxp.sys Thu Jan 03 09:10:16 2008 (477CECC8)
b83e4000 b864db80   NETw4x32 NETw4x32.sys Thu Mar 13 06:25:33 2008 (47D9011D)
b864e000 b8676000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Thu May 26 11:46:29 2005 (4295EF55)
b8676000 b8699200   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sun Apr 13 14:45:34 2008 (480254CE)
b869a000 b86adf00   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:44:39 2008 (48025497)
b89f4000 b910ad20   nv4_mini nv4_mini.sys Mon Nov 12 10:30:55 2007 (473871AF)
ba2c3000 ba2c6900   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:55:57 2008 (4802573D)
ba2e3000 ba2e5900   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Aug 17 16:53:19 2001 (3B7D843F)
ba2e7000 ba2e9280   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:36:37 2008 (480252B5)
ba2eb000 ba2ee680   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:36:36 2008 (480252B4)
ba35c000 ba375b80   Mup      Mup.sys      Sun Apr 13 15:17:05 2008 (48025C31)
ba376000 ba3a2980   NDIS     NDIS.sys     Sun Apr 13 15:20:35 2008 (48025D03)
ba3a3000 ba42f600   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sun Apr 13 15:15:49 2008 (48025BE5)
ba430000 ba446880   KSecDD   KSecDD.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:31:40 2008 (4802518C)
ba447000 ba458f00   sr       sr.sys       Sun Apr 13 14:36:50 2008 (480252C2)
ba459000 ba478b00   fltMgr   fltMgr.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:32:58 2008 (480251DA)
ba479000 ba541000   iastor78 iastor78.sys Sun Sep 30 01:20:12 2007 (46FF320C)
ba541000 ba609000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Sun Sep 30 01:20:12 2007 (46FF320C)
ba609000 ba620900   atapi    atapi.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
ba621000 ba646700   dmio     dmio.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:44:45 2008 (4802549D)
ba647000 ba665880   ftdisk   ftdisk.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:52:41 2001 (3B7D8419)
ba666000 ba676a80   pci      pci.sys      Sun Apr 13 14:36:43 2008 (480252BB)
ba677000 ba6a4d80   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:36:33 2008 (480252B1)
ba6a5000 ba6bc880   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
ba6bd000 ba7a7000   sptd     sptd.sys     Mon Jun 18 17:13:19 2007 (4676F56F)
ba8a8000 ba8b7100   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sun Apr 13 14:46:18 2008 (480254FA)
ba8b8000 ba8c5080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sun Apr 13 14:46:18 2008 (480254FA)
ba8c8000 ba8d1180   isapnp   isapnp.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:36:40 2008 (480252B8)
ba8d8000 ba8e2580   MountMgr MountMgr.sys Sun Apr 13 14:39:45 2008 (48025371)
ba8e8000 ba8f4c80   VolSnap  VolSnap.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:41:00 2008 (480253BC)
ba8f8000 ba900e00   disk     disk.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:40:46 2008 (480253AE)
ba908000 ba914180   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sun Apr 13 15:16:21 2008 (48025C05)
ba998000 ba9a4880   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sun Apr 13 15:19:43 2008 (48025CCF)
ba9a8000 ba9b0900   msgpc    msgpc.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:56:32 2008 (48025760)
ba9b8000 ba9c1e80   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sun Apr 13 14:57:28 2008 (48025798)
ba9d8000 ba9e1f00   termdd   termdd.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:38:36 2008 (4802532C)
baa48000 baa50e00   intelppm intelppm.sys Sun Apr 13 14:31:31 2008 (48025183)
baa78000 baa86880   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:45:36 2008 (480254D0)
bab08000 bab13d00   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sun Apr 13 15:19:47 2008 (48025CD3)
bab28000 bab2e180   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sun Apr 13 14:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
bab30000 bab34d00   PartMgr  PartMgr.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:40:48 2008 (480253B0)
bab80000 bab86180   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:45:22 2008 (480254C2)
bab88000 bab8f880   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sun Apr 13 14:32:38 2008 (480251C6)
bab90000 bab94a80   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sun Apr 13 14:32:38 2008 (480251C6)
babe8000 babed080   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:45:34 2008 (480254CE)
babf0000 babf7600   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:45:34 2008 (480254CE)
bac28000 bac2e000   pgfilter pgfilter.sys Sun Sep 18 21:02:52 2005 (432E0E3C)
bac80000 bac84080   raspti   raspti.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:55:32 2001 (3B7D84C4)
bacb8000 bacbb000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Fri Aug 17 16:49:09 2001 (3B7D8345)
bacbc000 bacbe800   compbatt compbatt.sys Sun Apr 13 14:36:36 2008 (480252B4)
bacc0000 bacc3780   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sun Apr 13 14:36:32 2008 (480252B0)
bacc4000 bacc6d80   ACPIEC   ACPIEC.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:57:55 2001 (3B7D8553)
bada8000 bada9b80   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Aug 17 16:49:10 2001 (3B7D8346)
badaa000 badab100   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Aug 17 17:07:23 2001 (3B7D878B)
badac000 badad700   dmload   dmload.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:58:15 2001 (3B7D8567)
badc8000 badc9280   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Aug 17 17:02:58 2001 (3B7D8682)
badca000 badcb100   swenum   swenum.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:39:52 2008 (48025378)
bade0000 bade1f00   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Aug 17 16:49:37 2001 (3B7D8361)
bade4000 bade5080   Beep     Beep.SYS     Fri Aug 17 16:47:33 2001 (3B7D82E5)
bade6000 bade7080   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:46:56 2001 (3B7D82C0)
bae70000 bae70d00   pciide   pciide.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:51:49 2001 (3B7D83E5)
bae71000 bae71d80   OPRGHDLR OPRGHDLR.SYS Fri Aug 17 16:57:55 2001 (3B7D8553)
bf800000 bf9c2980   win32k   win32k.sys   Sun Apr 13 15:29:46 2008 (48025F2A)
bf9c3000 bf9d4600   dxg      dxg.sys      Sun Apr 13 14:38:27 2008 (48025323)
bf9d5000 bff55e80   nv4_disp nv4_disp.dll Mon Nov 12 10:26:55 2007 (473870BF)
bffa0000 bffe5c00   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sun Apr 13 20:09:55 2008 (4802A0D3)

Unloaded modules:
bae64000 bae66000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
bac00000 bac06000   UnlockerDriv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
ad721000 ad731000   Serial.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
ad620000 ad634000   Parport.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b7989000 b798e000   Cdaudio.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b12b8000 b12bb000   Sfloppy.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b7979000 b797e000   Flpydisk.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
bac88000 bac8f000   Fdc.SYS 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
1: kd> lmvm Pool_Corruption
start    end        module name
1: kd> .bugcheck ; kb
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 8054b10d ad19883c 00000000
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
ad1988f0 8054b75f 00000001 89e352e8 85678d28 nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0x107
ad198930 805bfeb6 e109ce18 00000000 ad19896c nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x47f
ad198940 805c022e e109ce18 ad198901 00000000 nt!ObReleaseObjectSecurity+0x1a
ad19896c 8062ebde e302f020 85678d28 00000001 nt!ObCheckObjectAccess+0xd6
ad1989b8 8062f468 e25296a0 80000820 00000000 nt!CmpDoOpen+0x256
ad198bb0 805bf021 80000820 00000000 85678d28 nt!CmpParseKey+0x558
ad198c28 805bb9d0 00000068 ad198c68 00000040 nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x119
ad198c7c 80624d07 00000000 89e352a8 ba6c3e01 nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0xea
ad198d50 8054161c 0220f144 02000000 0220f0a8 nt!NtOpenKey+0x1af
ad198d50 7c90e4f4 0220f144 02000000 0220f0a8 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0xfc
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0220f0e8 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x7c90e4f4
1: kd> !chki,g -lo 50 -d !nt
No export chki,g found
1: kd> !chkimg -lo 50 -d !nt
0 errors : !nt 
1: kd> !chkimg 
0 errors : @eip 

__________________________________

Loading Dump File [E:\#Dumps\Aquai - Vista-XP BSOD - 07-08-08\Mini070508-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 2600.xpsp.080413-2111
Kernel base = 0x804d7000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8055d720
Debug session time: Sat Jul  5 10:23:49.015 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:40:28.743
Loading Kernel Symbols
...................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 19, {20, e65d7988, e65d7a08, c1002d6}

GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from 80565d50
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+2a3 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd>  !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)
The pool is already corrupt at the time of the current request.
This may or may not be due to the caller.
The internal pool links must be walked to figure out a possible cause of
the problem, and then special pool applied to the suspect tags or the driver
verifier to a suspect driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000020, a pool block header size is corrupt.
Arg2: e65d7988, The pool entry we were looking for within the page.
Arg3: e65d7a08, The next pool entry.
Arg4: 0c1002d6, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------

GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from 80565d50

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20

POOL_ADDRESS:  e65d7988 

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  msiexec.exe

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8054b583 to 804f9f33

STACK_TEXT:  
a00ac630 8054b583 00000019 00000020 e65d7988 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1b
a00ac680 ba3c778e e65d7990 00000000 ba3c7198 nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x2a3
a00ac68c ba3c7198 a00ac954 a00ac904 00000000 Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+0x19d6
a00ac7d0 ba3c8042 a00ac7f4 85814d88 a00ac924 Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+0x14c0
a00ac97c ba44ef70 85814d88 a00acbfc 89f73020 Ntfs!NtfsNetworkOpenCreate+0x8a
a00ac99c ba45c0e8 85814d88 a00acbfc 8a044020 sr!SrFastIoQueryOpen+0x40
a00ac9bc ba468c27 000000f2 00000000 a00ac9f4 fltMgr!FltpPerformFastIoCall+0x300
a00aca14 805830fe 85814d88 a00acbfc 85612b28 fltMgr!FltpFastIoQueryOpen+0xa1
a00acb00 805bf444 89f2de30 00000000 85ae3ba8 nt!IopParseDevice+0x916
a00acb78 805bb9d0 00000000 a00acbb8 00000040 nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x53c
a00acbcc 8057714e 00000000 00000000 85c7d401 nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0xea
a00acd54 8054161c 015bea78 015bea40 015beaa4 nt!NtQueryFullAttributesFile+0x124
a00acd54 7c90e4f4 015bea78 015bea40 015beaa4 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0xfc
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
015beaa4 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x7c90e4f4


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+2a3
8054b583 8b45f8          mov     eax,dword ptr [ebp-8]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+2a3

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrpamp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4802516a

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x19_20_nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+2a3

BUCKET_ID:  0x19_20_nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+2a3

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=bab3813c ebx=e65d7988 ecx=00000000 edx=000000b1 esi=e65d7988 edi=a00ac7f4
eip=804f9f33 esp=a00ac618 ebp=a00ac630 iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1b:
804f9f33 5d              pop     ebp
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
a00ac630 8054b583 00000019 00000020 e65d7988 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1b (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a00ac680 ba3c778e e65d7990 00000000 ba3c7198 nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x2a3 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a00ac68c ba3c7198 a00ac954 a00ac904 00000000 Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+0x19d6 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a00ac7d0 ba3c8042 a00ac7f4 85814d88 a00ac924 Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+0x14c0 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a00ac97c ba44ef70 85814d88 a00acbfc 89f73020 Ntfs!NtfsNetworkOpenCreate+0x8a (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a00ac99c ba45c0e8 85814d88 a00acbfc 8a044020 sr!SrFastIoQueryOpen+0x40 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a00ac9bc ba468c27 000000f2 00000000 a00ac9f4 fltMgr!FltpPerformFastIoCall+0x300 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a00aca14 805830fe 85814d88 a00acbfc 85612b28 fltMgr!FltpFastIoQueryOpen+0xa1 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a00acb00 805bf444 89f2de30 00000000 85ae3ba8 nt!IopParseDevice+0x916 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a00acb78 805bb9d0 00000000 a00acbb8 00000040 nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x53c (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a00acbcc 8057714e 00000000 00000000 85c7d401 nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0xea (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a00acd54 8054161c 015bea78 015bea40 015beaa4 nt!NtQueryFullAttributesFile+0x124 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a00acd54 7c90e4f4 015bea78 015bea40 015beaa4 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0xfc (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ a00acd64)
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
015beaa4 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x7c90e4f4
start    end        module name
804d7000 806e4000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sun Apr 13 14:31:06 2008 (4802516A)
806e4000 80704d00   hal      halmacpi.dll Sun Apr 13 14:31:27 2008 (4802517F)
a3fb8000 a3fc8c00   avgtdix  avgtdix.sys  Wed Mar 12 07:46:16 2008 (47D7C288)
a3fc9000 a3fdef00   avgldx86 avgldx86.sys Thu Jan 31 12:38:23 2008 (47A2078F)
aa82a000 aa86aa80   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:53:48 2008 (480256BC)
aa9ab000 aa9b3080   ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Fri Aug 17 16:55:07 2001 (3B7D84AB)
ab69e000 ab6efc00   srv      srv.sys      Sun Apr 13 15:15:08 2008 (48025BBC)
ab808000 ab834180   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:32:42 2008 (480251CA)
abc0d000 abc21480   wdmaud   wdmaud.sys   Sun Apr 13 15:17:18 2008 (48025C3E)
add91000 ade59000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sun Sep 30 01:20:12 2007 (46FF320C)
ade59000 ade76c80   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sun Apr 13 14:46:18 2008 (480254FA)
ade77000 adee6780   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sun Apr 13 15:16:58 2008 (48025C2A)
adee7000 adf11e80   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sun Apr 13 15:28:38 2008 (48025EE6)
adf12000 adf33b80   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 13 15:19:22 2008 (48025CBA)
adf34000 adf59500   ipnat    ipnat.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:57:10 2008 (48025786)
adf5a000 adf81c00   netbt    netbt.sys    Sun Apr 13 15:20:59 2008 (48025D1B)
adf82000 adfda380   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Apr 13 15:20:12 2008 (48025CEC)
adfdb000 adfed600   ipsec    ipsec.sys    Sun Apr 13 15:19:42 2008 (48025CCE)
ae00e000 ae031a80   portcls  portcls.sys  Sun Apr 13 15:19:40 2008 (48025CCC)
ae032000 ae4c3000   RtkHDAud RtkHDAud.sys Tue Oct 09 04:56:09 2007 (470B4229)
af4c3000 af520f00   update   update.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:39:46 2008 (48025372)
af521000 af550e80   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:32:50 2008 (480251D2)
af551000 af561e00   psched   psched.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:56:36 2008 (48025764)
af562000 af578580   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sun Apr 13 15:20:41 2008 (48025D09)
af579000 af5df000   a1x2jf5f a1x2jf5f.SYS Mon Jun 04 01:12:12 2007 (46639F2C)
af5df000 af601700   ks       ks.sys       Sun Apr 13 15:16:34 2008 (48025C12)
af602000 af6362c0   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri Sep 14 22:09:45 2007 (46EB3EE9)
af637000 af6b2000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Nov 02 04:54:18 2006 (4549B23A)
af6b2000 af6c5580   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:36:44 2008 (480252BC)
af6c6000 af6dfd80   Rtenicxp Rtenicxp.sys Thu Jan 03 09:10:16 2008 (477CECC8)
af6e0000 af949b80   NETw4x32 NETw4x32.sys Thu Mar 13 06:25:33 2008 (47D9011D)
af94a000 af972000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Thu May 26 11:46:29 2005 (4295EF55)
af972000 af995200   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sun Apr 13 14:45:34 2008 (480254CE)
af996000 af9a9f00   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:44:39 2008 (48025497)
af9aa000 aff65780   nv4_mini nv4_mini.sys Wed Jun 18 21:29:05 2008 (4859B661)
b0697000 b06a5b00   drmk     drmk.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:45:12 2008 (480254B8)
b06b7000 b06c5880   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:45:36 2008 (480254D0)
b06c7000 b06d0e80   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sun Apr 13 14:57:28 2008 (48025798)
b06d7000 b06e0f00   termdd   termdd.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:38:36 2008 (4802532C)
b0a63000 b0a67500   watchdog watchdog.sys Sun Apr 13 14:44:59 2008 (480254AB)
b1295000 b129b000   pgfilter pgfilter.sys Sun Sep 18 21:02:52 2005 (432E0E3C)
b1f34000 b1f3c900   msgpc    msgpc.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:56:32 2008 (48025760)
b1f44000 b1f4fd00   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sun Apr 13 15:19:47 2008 (48025CD3)
b1f54000 b1f5e200   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sun Apr 13 14:57:31 2008 (4802579B)
b1f64000 b1f70880   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sun Apr 13 15:19:43 2008 (48025CCF)
b1f74000 b1f82100   redbook  redbook.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:40:27 2008 (4802539B)
b1f84000 b1f93600   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:40:45 2008 (480253AD)
b1f94000 b1f9e480   imapi    imapi.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:40:57 2008 (480253B9)
b1fa4000 b1fb1000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:05 2006 (4549B22D)
b1fb4000 b1fc0d00   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sun Apr 13 15:17:59 2008 (48025C67)
b1fc4000 b1fcd000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:45:25 2008 (480254C5)
b20e0000 b20e7d80   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:45:38 2008 (480254D2)
b20f8000 b2107180   nic1394  nic1394.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:51:22 2008 (4802562A)
b219c000 b219e500   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Tue Jan 29 12:00:57 2008 (479F5BC9)
b21a4000 b21a6500   cpqbttn  cpqbttn.sys  Wed Jun 28 11:54:39 2006 (44A2A63F)
b21a8000 b21aa900   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Aug 17 16:53:19 2001 (3B7D843F)
b2577000 b257a900   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:55:57 2008 (4802573D)
b25c3000 b25c7c40   avgmfx86 avgmfx86.sys Thu Jan 10 12:05:15 2008 (4786504B)
b65a7000 b65a7d00   dxgthk   dxgthk.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:53:12 2001 (3B7D8438)
b663b000 b663bc00   audstub  audstub.sys  Fri Aug 17 16:59:40 2001 (3B7D85BC)
b6680000 b6682780   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sun Apr 13 14:57:27 2008 (48025797)
b7112000 b7117a00   mouclass mouclass.sys Sun Apr 13 14:39:47 2008 (48025373)
b711a000 b7120000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sun Apr 13 14:39:46 2008 (48025372)
b7122000 b7126180   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Mon Jun 18 18:12:03 2007 (46770333)
b716c000 b717b900   Cdfs     Cdfs.SYS     Sun Apr 13 15:14:21 2008 (48025B8D)
b71bc000 b71c6e00   Fips     Fips.SYS     Sun Apr 13 14:33:27 2008 (480251F7)
b71cc000 b71dad80   arp1394  arp1394.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:51:22 2008 (4802562A)
b7240000 b7242f80   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:47:57 2001 (3B7D82FD)
b724c000 b724ef00   Lachesis Lachesis.sys Tue Aug 07 23:04:15 2007 (46B932AF)
b7668000 b766e180   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:45:22 2008 (480254C2)
b7670000 b7677600   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:45:34 2008 (480254CE)
b7688000 b768f880   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sun Apr 13 14:32:38 2008 (480251C6)
b7690000 b7694a80   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sun Apr 13 14:32:38 2008 (480251C6)
b790d000 b791bd80   sysaudio sysaudio.sys Sun Apr 13 15:15:55 2008 (48025BEB)
b905c000 b905f900   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:39:47 2008 (48025373)
b9070000 b9072280   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:55:39 2001 (3B7D84CB)
ba2bb000 ba2bd280   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:36:37 2008 (480252B5)
ba2bf000 ba2c2680   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:36:36 2008 (480252B4)
ba2c7000 ba2cac80   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sun Apr 13 14:36:45 2008 (480252BD)
ba31c000 ba31e880   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:45:27 2008 (480254C7)
ba35c000 ba375b80   Mup      Mup.sys      Sun Apr 13 15:17:05 2008 (48025C31)
ba376000 ba3a2980   NDIS     NDIS.sys     Sun Apr 13 15:20:35 2008 (48025D03)
ba3a3000 ba42f600   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sun Apr 13 15:15:49 2008 (48025BE5)
ba430000 ba446880   KSecDD   KSecDD.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:31:40 2008 (4802518C)
ba447000 ba458f00   sr       sr.sys       Sun Apr 13 14:36:50 2008 (480252C2)
ba459000 ba478b00   fltMgr   fltMgr.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:32:58 2008 (480251DA)
ba479000 ba541000   iastor78 iastor78.sys Sun Sep 30 01:20:12 2007 (46FF320C)
ba541000 ba609000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Sun Sep 30 01:20:12 2007 (46FF320C)
ba609000 ba620900   atapi    atapi.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
ba621000 ba646700   dmio     dmio.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:44:45 2008 (4802549D)
ba647000 ba665880   ftdisk   ftdisk.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:52:41 2001 (3B7D8419)
ba666000 ba676a80   pci      pci.sys      Sun Apr 13 14:36:43 2008 (480252BB)
ba677000 ba6a4d80   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:36:33 2008 (480252B1)
ba6a5000 ba6bc880   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
ba6bd000 ba7a7000   sptd     sptd.sys     Mon Jun 18 17:13:19 2007 (4676F56F)
ba8a8000 ba8b7100   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sun Apr 13 14:46:18 2008 (480254FA)
ba8b8000 ba8c5080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sun Apr 13 14:46:18 2008 (480254FA)
ba8c8000 ba8d1180   isapnp   isapnp.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:36:40 2008 (480252B8)
ba8d8000 ba8e2580   MountMgr MountMgr.sys Sun Apr 13 14:39:45 2008 (48025371)
ba8e8000 ba8f4c80   VolSnap  VolSnap.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:41:00 2008 (480253BC)
ba8f8000 ba900e00   disk     disk.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:40:46 2008 (480253AE)
ba908000 ba914180   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sun Apr 13 15:16:21 2008 (48025C05)
baa28000 baa30700   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:57:20 2008 (48025790)
baa48000 baa50780   netbios  netbios.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:56:01 2008 (48025741)
baa88000 baa90e00   intelppm intelppm.sys Sun Apr 13 14:31:31 2008 (48025183)
bab28000 bab2e180   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sun Apr 13 14:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
bab30000 bab34d00   PartMgr  PartMgr.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:40:48 2008 (480253B0)
babf0000 babf6700   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sun Apr 13 14:45:37 2008 (480254D1)
bac08000 bac0ca80   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sun Apr 13 15:00:04 2008 (48025834)
bac10000 bac14580   ptilink  ptilink.sys  Fri Aug 17 16:49:53 2001 (3B7D8371)
bac18000 bac1c080   raspti   raspti.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:55:32 2001 (3B7D84C4)
baca0000 baca5080   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:45:34 2008 (480254CE)
bacb0000 bacb5200   vga      vga.sys      Sun Apr 13 14:44:40 2008 (48025498)
bacb8000 bacbb000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Fri Aug 17 16:49:09 2001 (3B7D8345)
bacbc000 bacbe800   compbatt compbatt.sys Sun Apr 13 14:36:36 2008 (480252B4)
bacc0000 bacc3780   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sun Apr 13 14:36:32 2008 (480252B0)
bacc4000 bacc6d80   ACPIEC   ACPIEC.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:57:55 2001 (3B7D8553)
bada8000 bada9b80   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Aug 17 16:49:10 2001 (3B7D8346)
badaa000 badab100   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Aug 17 17:07:23 2001 (3B7D878B)
badac000 badad700   dmload   dmload.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:58:15 2001 (3B7D8567)
badd2000 badd3080   Beep     Beep.SYS     Fri Aug 17 16:47:33 2001 (3B7D82E5)
badd6000 badd7f00   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Aug 17 16:49:37 2001 (3B7D8361)
badd8000 badd9080   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:46:56 2001 (3B7D82C0)
bae32000 bae33280   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Aug 17 17:02:58 2001 (3B7D8682)
bae4e000 bae4f100   swenum   swenum.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:39:52 2008 (48025378)
bae70000 bae70d00   pciide   pciide.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:51:49 2001 (3B7D83E5)
bae71000 bae71d80   OPRGHDLR OPRGHDLR.SYS Fri Aug 17 16:57:55 2001 (3B7D8553)
baf2a000 baf2ab80   Null     Null.SYS     Fri Aug 17 16:47:39 2001 (3B7D82EB)
bf800000 bf9c2980   win32k   win32k.sys   Sun Apr 13 15:29:46 2008 (48025F2A)
bf9c3000 bf9d4600   dxg      dxg.sys      Sun Apr 13 14:38:27 2008 (48025323)
bf9d5000 bff9ab00   nv4_disp nv4_disp.dll Wed Jun 18 21:24:01 2008 (4859B531)
bffa0000 bffe5c00   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sun Apr 13 20:09:55 2008 (4802A0D3)

Unloaded modules:
a0ffd000 a1028000   kmixer.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a92b4000 a92df000   kmixer.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
bab18000 bab26000   swmidi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
aa5a2000 aa5b0000   swmidi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b76c8000 b76ca000   splitter.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a5082000 a50a6000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a5db4000 a5dd8000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a6607000 a662b000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a9d6f000 a9d9a000   kmixer.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
abbbf000 abbea000   kmixer.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
ab738000 ab741000   ipfltdrv.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b20f0000 b20f6000   pgfilter.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b0053000 b0054000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
ba9e8000 ba9f5000   DMusic.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b67d5000 b67e3000   swmidi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
abbea000 abc0d000   aec.sys 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
badcc000 badce000   splitter.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
ab8fd000 ab90d000   Serial.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
ab7a4000 ab7b8000   Parport.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
bac88000 bac8d000   Cdaudio.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b9074000 b9077000   Sfloppy.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
bac80000 bac85000   Flpydisk.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
bac70000 bac77000   Fdc.SYS 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000

______________________________________

Loading Dump File [E:\#Dumps\Aquai - Vista-XP BSOD - 07-08-08\Mini070508-02.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 2600.xpsp.080413-2111
Kernel base = 0x804d7000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8055d720
Debug session time: Sat Jul  5 17:35:28.250 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:46:28.861
Loading Kernel Symbols
.....................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {41284, 1000d001, 0, c0883000}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiLocateWsle+c1 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd>  !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00041284, A PTE or the working set list is corrupt.
Arg2: 1000d001
Arg3: 00000000
Arg4: c0883000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41284

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  2

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  nvsvc32.exe

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 80523309 to 804f9f33

STACK_TEXT:  
b9d94b10 80523309 0000001a 00041284 1000d001 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1b
b9d94b48 80523b8f 00000000 1000d000 c0600400 nt!MiLocateWsle+0xc1
b9d94b7c 80523fa8 c0080068 1000d000 00000000 nt!MiDeletePte+0x1fd
b9d94c44 8051a1cd e1b280a8 10d0dfff 00000000 nt!MiDeleteVirtualAddresses+0x164
b9d94cf4 805b2d79 85b4dbf0 89552f68 b9d94d64 nt!MiRemoveMappedView+0x237
b9d94d38 805b2e68 85a85a10 8596c7e0 00000000 nt!MiUnmapViewOfSection+0x12b
b9d94d54 8054161c ffffffff 85b4dbf0 0070f354 nt!NtUnmapViewOfSection+0x54
b9d94d54 7c90e4f4 ffffffff 85b4dbf0 0070f354 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0xfc
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0070f354 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x7c90e4f4


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiLocateWsle+c1
80523309 2b45f0          sub     eax,dword ptr [ebp-10h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiLocateWsle+c1

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4802516a

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x1a_41284_nt!MiLocateWsle+c1

BUCKET_ID:  0x1a_41284_nt!MiLocateWsle+c1

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=bab4013c ebx=1000d001 ecx=00000000 edx=fffff001 esi=c0883000 edi=c088affc
eip=804f9f33 esp=b9d94af8 ebp=b9d94b10 iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1b:
804f9f33 5d              pop     ebp
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
b9d94b10 80523309 0000001a 00041284 1000d001 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1b (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
b9d94b48 80523b8f 00000000 1000d000 c0600400 nt!MiLocateWsle+0xc1 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
b9d94b7c 80523fa8 c0080068 1000d000 00000000 nt!MiDeletePte+0x1fd (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
b9d94c44 8051a1cd e1b280a8 10d0dfff 00000000 nt!MiDeleteVirtualAddresses+0x164 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
b9d94cf4 805b2d79 85b4dbf0 89552f68 b9d94d64 nt!MiRemoveMappedView+0x237 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
b9d94d38 805b2e68 85a85a10 8596c7e0 00000000 nt!MiUnmapViewOfSection+0x12b (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
b9d94d54 8054161c ffffffff 85b4dbf0 0070f354 nt!NtUnmapViewOfSection+0x54 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
b9d94d54 7c90e4f4 ffffffff 85b4dbf0 0070f354 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0xfc (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ b9d94d64)
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0070f354 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x7c90e4f4
start    end        module name
804d7000 806e4000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sun Apr 13 14:31:06 2008 (4802516A)
806e4000 80704d00   hal      halmacpi.dll Sun Apr 13 14:31:27 2008 (4802517F)
9c258000 9c282180   kmixer   kmixer.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:45:07 2008 (480254B3)
a7d06000 a7d46a80   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:53:48 2008 (480256BC)
a811f000 a8133480   wdmaud   wdmaud.sys   Sun Apr 13 15:17:18 2008 (48025C3E)
a841c000 a842ad80   sysaudio sysaudio.sys Sun Apr 13 15:15:55 2008 (48025BEB)
a851c000 a856dc00   srv      srv.sys      Sun Apr 13 15:15:08 2008 (48025BBC)
a85be000 a85cec00   avgtdix  avgtdix.sys  Wed Mar 12 07:46:16 2008 (47D7C288)
a85f7000 a8623180   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:32:42 2008 (480251CA)
ab17e000 ab246000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sun Sep 30 01:20:12 2007 (46FF320C)
ab246000 ab263c80   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sun Apr 13 14:46:18 2008 (480254FA)
ab264000 ab286280   ATSwpDrv ATSwpDrv.sys Tue Aug 28 15:47:32 2007 (46D47BD4)
ab287000 ab29cf00   avgldx86 avgldx86.sys Thu Jan 31 12:38:23 2008 (47A2078F)
ab29d000 ab30c780   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sun Apr 13 15:16:58 2008 (48025C2A)
ab30d000 ab337e80   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sun Apr 13 15:28:38 2008 (48025EE6)
ab338000 ab359b80   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 13 15:19:22 2008 (48025CBA)
ab35a000 ab37f500   ipnat    ipnat.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:57:10 2008 (48025786)
ab380000 ab3a7c00   netbt    netbt.sys    Sun Apr 13 15:20:59 2008 (48025D1B)
ab3a8000 ab400380   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Apr 13 15:20:12 2008 (48025CEC)
ab401000 ab413600   ipsec    ipsec.sys    Sun Apr 13 15:19:42 2008 (48025CCE)
ab434000 ab457a80   portcls  portcls.sys  Sun Apr 13 15:19:40 2008 (48025CCC)
ab458000 ab8e9000   RtkHDAud RtkHDAud.sys Tue Oct 09 04:56:09 2007 (470B4229)
ac8e9000 ac946f00   update   update.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:39:46 2008 (48025372)
ac947000 ac976e80   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:32:50 2008 (480251D2)
ac977000 ac987e00   psched   psched.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:56:36 2008 (48025764)
ac988000 ac99e580   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sun Apr 13 15:20:41 2008 (48025D09)
ac99f000 aca05000   astyydi0 astyydi0.SYS Mon Jun 04 01:12:12 2007 (46639F2C)
aca05000 aca27700   ks       ks.sys       Sun Apr 13 15:16:34 2008 (48025C12)
aca28000 aca5c2c0   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri Sep 14 22:09:45 2007 (46EB3EE9)
aca5d000 acad8000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Nov 02 04:54:18 2006 (4549B23A)
acad8000 acb23300   rixdptsk rixdptsk.sys Thu Jul 14 04:28:37 2005 (42D62235)
acb24000 acb3df80   Rtenicxp Rtenicxp.sys Wed May 07 07:31:16 2008 (48219304)
acb3e000 acda7b80   NETw4x32 NETw4x32.sys Thu Mar 13 06:25:33 2008 (47D9011D)
acda8000 acdd0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Thu May 26 11:46:29 2005 (4295EF55)
acdd0000 acdf3200   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sun Apr 13 14:45:34 2008 (480254CE)
acdf4000 ace07f00   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:44:39 2008 (48025497)
ace08000 ad3c3780   nv4_mini nv4_mini.sys Wed Jun 18 21:29:05 2008 (4859B661)
ad465000 ad46fe00   Fips     Fips.SYS     Sun Apr 13 14:33:27 2008 (480251F7)
ad475000 ad483d80   arp1394  arp1394.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:51:22 2008 (4802562A)
ad485000 ad48d780   netbios  netbios.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:56:01 2008 (48025741)
ad495000 ad49d700   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:57:20 2008 (48025790)
ad6cc000 ad6ce900   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Aug 17 16:53:19 2001 (3B7D843F)
addac000 addb0500   watchdog watchdog.sys Sun Apr 13 14:44:59 2008 (480254AB)
adfc4000 adfd2b00   drmk     drmk.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:45:12 2008 (480254B8)
adfd4000 adfe2880   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:45:36 2008 (480254D0)
adfe4000 adfede80   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sun Apr 13 14:57:28 2008 (48025798)
adff4000 adffdf00   termdd   termdd.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:38:36 2008 (4802532C)
ae004000 ae00c900   msgpc    msgpc.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:56:32 2008 (48025760)
ae014000 ae01fd00   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sun Apr 13 15:19:47 2008 (48025CD3)
ae024000 ae02e200   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sun Apr 13 14:57:31 2008 (4802579B)
ae034000 ae040880   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sun Apr 13 15:19:43 2008 (48025CCF)
ae044000 ae052100   redbook  redbook.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:40:27 2008 (4802539B)
ae3f6000 ae3f9900   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:55:57 2008 (4802573D)
ae40a000 ae40cf80   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:47:57 2001 (3B7D82FD)
aeece000 aeedd600   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:40:45 2008 (480253AD)
aeede000 aeee8480   imapi    imapi.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:40:57 2008 (480253B9)
aeeee000 aeefb000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:05 2006 (4549B22D)
aeefe000 aef0ad00   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sun Apr 13 15:17:59 2008 (48025C67)
aef0e000 aef17000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:45:25 2008 (480254C5)
aef1e000 aef2a880   rimsptsk rimsptsk.sys Tue Jul 12 06:00:27 2005 (42D394BB)
aef2e000 aef3d180   nic1394  nic1394.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:51:22 2008 (4802562A)
aefc1000 aefc5c40   avgmfx86 avgmfx86.sys Thu Jan 10 12:05:15 2008 (4786504B)
af1ca000 af1cc500   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Tue Jan 29 12:00:57 2008 (479F5BC9)
af1d2000 af1d4500   cpqbttn  cpqbttn.sys  Wed Jun 28 11:54:39 2006 (44A2A63F)
b2a82000 b2a84780   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sun Apr 13 14:57:27 2008 (48025797)
b2b45000 b2b45c00   audstub  audstub.sys  Fri Aug 17 16:59:40 2001 (3B7D85BC)
b3f08000 b3f0c080   raspti   raspti.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:55:32 2001 (3B7D84C4)
b4160000 b4167880   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sun Apr 13 14:32:38 2008 (480251C6)
b4658000 b465af00   Lachesis Lachesis.sys Tue Aug 07 23:04:15 2007 (46B932AF)
b4670000 b4672880   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:45:27 2008 (480254C7)
b49e7000 b49eb580   ptilink  ptilink.sys  Fri Aug 17 16:49:53 2001 (3B7D8371)
b49ef000 b49f6100   rimmptsk rimmptsk.sys Wed Nov 16 21:28:31 2005 (437BEACF)
b49f7000 b49fe600   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:45:34 2008 (480254CE)
b4a07000 b4a0ba80   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sun Apr 13 15:00:04 2008 (48025834)
b4fa3000 b4fa8080   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:45:34 2008 (480254CE)
b4fd3000 b4fd5280   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:55:39 2001 (3B7D84CB)
b6dfc000 b6e0b900   Cdfs     Cdfs.SYS     Sun Apr 13 15:14:21 2008 (48025B8D)
b7deb000 b7df2d80   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:45:38 2008 (480254D2)
ba25b000 ba25d280   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:36:37 2008 (480252B5)
ba25f000 ba262680   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:36:36 2008 (480252B4)
ba328000 ba32b900   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:39:47 2008 (48025373)
ba330000 ba333c80   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sun Apr 13 14:36:45 2008 (480252BD)
ba35c000 ba375b80   Mup      Mup.sys      Sun Apr 13 15:17:05 2008 (48025C31)
ba376000 ba3a2980   NDIS     NDIS.sys     Sun Apr 13 15:20:35 2008 (48025D03)
ba3a3000 ba42f600   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sun Apr 13 15:15:49 2008 (48025BE5)
ba430000 ba446880   KSecDD   KSecDD.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:31:40 2008 (4802518C)
ba447000 ba458f00   sr       sr.sys       Sun Apr 13 14:36:50 2008 (480252C2)
ba459000 ba478b00   fltMgr   fltMgr.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:32:58 2008 (480251DA)
ba479000 ba541000   iastor78 iastor78.sys Sun Sep 30 01:20:12 2007 (46FF320C)
ba541000 ba609000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Sun Sep 30 01:20:12 2007 (46FF320C)
ba609000 ba620900   atapi    atapi.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
ba621000 ba646700   dmio     dmio.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:44:45 2008 (4802549D)
ba647000 ba665880   ftdisk   ftdisk.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:52:41 2001 (3B7D8419)
ba666000 ba676a80   pci      pci.sys      Sun Apr 13 14:36:43 2008 (480252BB)
ba677000 ba6a4d80   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:36:33 2008 (480252B1)
ba6a5000 ba6bc880   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
ba6bd000 ba7a7000   sptd     sptd.sys     Mon Jun 18 17:13:19 2007 (4676F56F)
ba8a8000 ba8b7100   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sun Apr 13 14:46:18 2008 (480254FA)
ba8b8000 ba8c5080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sun Apr 13 14:46:18 2008 (480254FA)
ba8c8000 ba8d1180   isapnp   isapnp.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:36:40 2008 (480252B8)
ba8d8000 ba8e2580   MountMgr MountMgr.sys Sun Apr 13 14:39:45 2008 (48025371)
ba8e8000 ba8f4c80   VolSnap  VolSnap.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:41:00 2008 (480253BC)
ba8f8000 ba900e00   disk     disk.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:40:46 2008 (480253AE)
ba908000 ba914180   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sun Apr 13 15:16:21 2008 (48025C05)
bab08000 bab10e00   intelppm intelppm.sys Sun Apr 13 14:31:31 2008 (48025183)
bab28000 bab2e180   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sun Apr 13 14:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
bab30000 bab34d00   PartMgr  PartMgr.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:40:48 2008 (480253B0)
bab38000 bab3ed00   risdptsk risdptsk.sys Wed Jul 13 23:14:32 2005 (42D5D898)
babc8000 babce180   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:45:22 2008 (480254C2)
babd0000 babd4180   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Mon Jun 18 18:12:03 2007 (46770333)
babd8000 babde000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sun Apr 13 14:39:46 2008 (48025372)
babe0000 babe5200   vga      vga.sys      Sun Apr 13 14:44:40 2008 (48025498)
babf8000 babfda00   mouclass mouclass.sys Sun Apr 13 14:39:47 2008 (48025373)
bac18000 bac1ca80   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sun Apr 13 14:32:38 2008 (480251C6)
bacb8000 bacbb000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Fri Aug 17 16:49:09 2001 (3B7D8345)
bacbc000 bacbe800   compbatt compbatt.sys Sun Apr 13 14:36:36 2008 (480252B4)
bacc0000 bacc3780   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sun Apr 13 14:36:32 2008 (480252B0)
bacc4000 bacc6d80   ACPIEC   ACPIEC.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:57:55 2001 (3B7D8553)
bada8000 bada9b80   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Aug 17 16:49:10 2001 (3B7D8346)
badaa000 badab100   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Aug 17 17:07:23 2001 (3B7D878B)
badac000 badad700   dmload   dmload.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:58:15 2001 (3B7D8567)
badb2000 badb3100   swenum   swenum.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:39:52 2008 (48025378)
bade8000 bade9f00   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Aug 17 16:49:37 2001 (3B7D8361)
badea000 badeb080   Beep     Beep.SYS     Fri Aug 17 16:47:33 2001 (3B7D82E5)
badec000 baded080   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:46:56 2001 (3B7D82C0)
bae56000 bae57280   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Aug 17 17:02:58 2001 (3B7D8682)
bae70000 bae70d00   pciide   pciide.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:51:49 2001 (3B7D83E5)
bae71000 bae71d80   OPRGHDLR OPRGHDLR.SYS Fri Aug 17 16:57:55 2001 (3B7D8553)
baf82000 baf82d00   dxgthk   dxgthk.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:53:12 2001 (3B7D8438)
bafd4000 bafd4b80   Null     Null.SYS     Fri Aug 17 16:47:39 2001 (3B7D82EB)
bf800000 bf9c2980   win32k   win32k.sys   Sun Apr 13 15:29:46 2008 (48025F2A)
bf9c3000 bf9d4600   dxg      dxg.sys      Sun Apr 13 14:38:27 2008 (48025323)
bf9d5000 bff9ab00   nv4_disp nv4_disp.dll Wed Jun 18 21:24:01 2008 (4859B531)
bffa0000 bffe5c00   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sun Apr 13 20:09:55 2008 (4802A0D3)

Unloaded modules:
9cd46000 9cd6a000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a8031000 a805c000   kmixer.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
badca000 badcc000   splitter.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a09b1000 a09d5000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a27d4000 a27f8000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a7a66000 a7a6f000   ipfltdrv.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
bac08000 bac0e000   pgfilter.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b2b44000 b2b45000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a81cc000 a81d9000   DMusic.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a805c000 a807f000   aec.sys 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a81ec000 a81fa000   swmidi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
bade6000 bade8000   splitter.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
baaa8000 baab8000   Serial.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a85bb000 a85cf000   Parport.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
baca0000 baca5000   Cdaudio.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b4fd7000 b4fda000   Sfloppy.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b7402000 b7407000   Flpydisk.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
aefb9000 aefc0000   Fdc.SYS 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
```
*This is all that I have for now - but PLEASE do run and post the reg query that I asked for - even if you go ahead and diable the Nvidia service - which I do recommend at this time.

Thank you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

*


----------



## Aquai (May 23, 2008)

Hi there,
Thanks for your help once again. I should probably make it clear what OS i'm using etc at the moment. When i brought the laptop it was running Vista, and i loathed it, so recently because of all this blue screening and just general problems with gaming etc while on vista i downgraded to XP. So XP has not previously been on this system, and it was a clean install.
I have disable the service and will post the results from the query tonight as i have to go to work now.
Once again, Thanks for your help,
James


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi James. . .

You are very welcome. I hope this does it for the BSODs. We'll see.

I appreciate you running the query later - but take care of your work first.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Aquai (May 23, 2008)

Well i thought this was all fixed but it appears it's still happening, i really don't know what to do, still struggling to find the cause and it appears to be getting worse (i'm having to take battery out now and stuff like that to restart it)

Any suggestions? (I can post dumps again if need be)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi James. . .

Sorry to hear of your systems current state.

Yes, zip up the dumps and attach along with a fresh msinfo32 NFO file, please (start | run | type msinfo32 where you usually type cmd | system info viewer appears... let it scan for a few moments | save | save as NFO file - you will see the default setting).

After that run the driver verifier which adds additional information to the dump files that may help us here...

START | RUN | cmd - then do the following:

```
[b]
1. Select 2nd option - Create custom settings (for code developers)
2. Select 2nd option - Select individual settings from a full list.
3. Check the boxes
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking[/indent]
4. Select last option - Select driver names from a list 
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where Microsoft is not the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot


[/b]
```
Send the dumps up as they come in the future, but please let me know when the driver verifier is applied... OK? Thanks.

Also - your OS is now XP Home or XP Pro? And Vista is gone completely?

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------

